# 2001 Maxima Power steering Drivebelt swap



## The_Criz (Sep 28, 2009)

I've searched the forums, but didn't see anybody get into this. So I'll ask the dumb questions here. I'm trying to swap out the drive belts on my 2001 Maxima. The one for the alternator and A/C went smooth and expected. The one for the power steering pump is a nightmare. Here's what I need to know:

A) where in the world is the nut I need to loosen on the back of the PS pump?
B) How do you get a wrench on the pulley nut to loosen it since the frame is right there? Is it a special tool?
C) is there a trick that works best? It's certainly *not *as easy as, "Loosen the tensioner pulley replace the belt, tighten the tensioner."

Any help or guidance is greatly appreciated. I apologize if this is a redundant post, but my searches yielded no such answers.


----------



## The_Criz (Sep 28, 2009)

Bump.

It's getting cold outside. I'd like to get this done before it's to cold for me to get it done.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

A) where in the world is the nut I need to loosen on the back of the PS pump?
you need to use a 2 foot extension with a wobble and a 14mm socket and come up from the driverside of the exhaust

B) How do you get a wrench on the pulley nut to loosen it since the frame is right there? Is it a special tool?
ratcheting wrenches works wonders

C) is there a trick that works best? It's certainly *not *as easy as, "Loosen the tensioner pulley replace the belt, tighten the tensioner."
use another extension and come up from directly under the tensioner


----------



## The_Criz (Sep 28, 2009)

Excellent feedback! Thanks!


----------

